# RIP My Darling Dave



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

My darling Dave it took me so long to find you and then you were taken away from me so quickly, im sooo sorry my baby for leaving you at the vets, you were so full of life jumping around on the vets table and then they do this to you!

I will never forget you and i know i will never find another one with a personality like yours, you were so happy all the time and you never stopped binkying around and jumping all over me and climbing on my back when i was sat on the floor! You were all i ever wanted in a bunny and now your gone 

I just cant get my head round it i havent stopped crying all night and now im sat at my desk at work and still crying i miss you so much.

Hope you meet many playmates at Rainbow Bridge and are happy there and im so so sorry xx

Miss you and love you always


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww sorry to hear of your sad loss....

R.I.P dave...enjoy rainbow bridge..


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm soo so sorry to hear this!! You must be so upset  RIP Dave xxxx


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

omg hun i hope you're ok  
did the vets say why this happened?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh thats so horrible, I wish there was something to say to make you feel better, he'll be playing and binkying at the bridge now but I'm sending a big cyber hug for you. x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> omg hun i hope you're ok
> did the vets say why this happened?


They just couldnt wake him up from the anesthetic, i know there is always a risk but i just wanted him to get better, personally i think he was too young to be given it and dont think they even bothered what they were doing and just wanted money, i will never be going back there again!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Kelly my heart goes out to you even I am crying I am in shock! Im so so sorry for your loss it feels as if its a loss to us all! 

I cant believe it! Hope your ok hun! I know this is going to be a really tough time for you and know that we are all here for you! Oh little Dave we all loved you so much!

Be brave Kelly and know that little Dave will be doing plenty of Binkys all over Rainbow Bridge!

Take Care Hunny and we are here for you sharing your grief!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

> They just couldnt wake him up from the anesthetic, i know there is always a risk but i just wanted him to get better, personally i think he was too young to be given it and dont think they even bothered what they were doing and just wanted money, i will never be going back there again!!


omg thats rediculous. when you take a pet to a vets you expect them to know what theyre doing!
talk to your local rescue centre and ask what vets they use. that should give you a good vets for the future.
i hope you're ok hun. it like loosing a part of you when you loose a pet and this was so so sudden for you. am thinking about you xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww thats so sad, i'm so sorry for your loss R.I.P Dave xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear this R.I.P Dave


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

omg kelly im so so so sadened to hear this!!! i just cant believe it im even sat here crying for you hun knowing how much you loved him and longed to have him.

he will be binkying around over rainbow bridge now and meeting lots of new bunny friends.

we are all here for you hun if you need a chat ((HUGS))


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Im so sorry kelly, it must be so heartbreaking for you. Sending you big hugs to you. 

They told me when i took my rabbit down to be neutured that he may well not wake up and that it was a "high risk" i was so scared and worried all day. 

The receptionist just said it like so calmly and in a around about way, like it didnt matter to them!!! I hated it. 

Thankfully barney was one of the lucky ones. 

xxxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> omg kelly im so so so sadened to hear this!!! i just cant believe it im even sat here crying for you hun knowing how much you loved him and longed to have him.
> 
> he will be binkying around over rainbow bridge now and meeting lots of new bunny friends.
> 
> we are all here for you hun if you need a chat ((HUGS))


Thanks Frags you have just made me burst into tears again! God i wish this hadnt happened!!

Thanks for your kind words x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Im so sorry kelly, it must be so heartbreaking for you. Sending you big hugs to you.
> 
> They told me when i took my rabbit down to be neutured that he may well not wake up and that it was a "high risk" i was so scared and worried all day.
> 
> ...


Thanks it is worrying, i was worrying when i left him there but i just didnt know what else to do i just wanted to help him so much and i failed x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks Frags you have just made me burst into tears again! God i wish this hadnt happened!!
> 
> Thanks for your kind words x


ahhh huni you need to let all your tears out anyway, take some time to grieve for the little fella and rest assured that the time he was here he was loved so very much.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks it is worrying, i was worrying when i left him there but i just didnt know what else to do i just wanted to help him so much and i failed x


No you didnt fail hun, you never know what is going to happen. None of this is your fault so please do not blame yourself in anyway.


----------



## becks01 (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG ...im so sorry kelly... i remember how much you longed for him, and how happy you was to finally have got him...i cant believe it ...im so so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

becks01 said:


> OMG ...im so sorry kelly... i remember how much you longed for him, and how happy you was to finally have got him...i cant believe it ...im so so sorry for your loss xx


Thank you, he was worth my search in the end i just wish i had more time with him and i know he was a happy little thing while he was here x


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss..........take Care R&#304;P Dave


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww thats awful  hope you are okay


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

oh my god hun I couldnt believe i just read this post....poor dave! Im sooo sorry to hear this I know how much you loved him!!


RIP little big eared man! xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> oh my god hun I couldnt believe i just read this post....poor dave! Im sooo sorry to hear this I know how much you loved him!!
> 
> RIP little big eared man! xxxxxxxx


Thanks hun i still cant believe it and hate myself for taking him to the vets! Im still in shock i think, he was my pride and joy and i miss him sooo much the housue feels bare without him and he hasnt been gone that long x


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks hun i still cant believe it and hate myself for taking him to the vets! Im still in shock i think, he was my pride and joy and i miss him sooo much the housue feels bare without him and he hasnt been gone that long x


Dont blame yourself lady you were doing waht any loving owner would!!

Im going to ring my local rescue to find out which vets they use, this has really shocked, scared and upset me! xxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Dont blame yourself lady you were doing waht any loving owner would!!
> 
> Im going to ring my local rescue to find out which vets they use, this has really shocked, scared and upset me! xxx


Its shocked and scared me!! I wont go back there and i will be careful when choosing one next time after this!! And it will make me think twice about getting the next one neutered as its so risky, although i had Barney done and he was fine but apparently it is a lot riskier in giants which i didnt know until today!!


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry  This happened to me too and my vets are excellent. It happened to me one week after my husband went to Iraq so it was awful. I know just how you feel but it is not your fault at all. It happened because you wanted to do the best for him
x


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww so sorry to hear this ((((hugs)))


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everybody for their kind words about my little darling, it is nice knowing that people care! xx

I still cant believe he has gone and it seems weird in the house without him bounding around and binkying everywhere! Bless him x

And i dont know if i am doing the right thing or not but we are going to get another baby either this weekend if i can find any up North as we are up there at my parents this weekend but if not then i am going back to the breeder we got Dave from the weekend after to get another one off him.

I just cant decide whether to get another black one or not in case it upsets me but then it would be nice to remind me of him!! We are going to call him DJ, which is Dave Junior!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> I just wanted to thank everybody for their kind words about my little darling, it is nice knowing that people care! xx
> 
> I still cant believe he has gone and it seems weird in the house without him bounding around and binkying everywhere! Bless him x
> 
> ...


if you are ready then i think its a great idea, it will help fill the void (although no bunny will ever replace your beloved dave) and DJ is a great name.

good luck finding DJ and i hope your feeling better soon hun x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> if you are ready then i think its a great idea, it will help fill the void (although no bunny will ever replace your beloved dave) and DJ is a great name.
> 
> good luck finding DJ and i hope your feeling better soon hun x


Thanks Frags i just think it will help to be honest but im scared that i wont find one with a personality like Dave but i will try, when we got Dave, the only reason we picked him was because just as we were about to leave empty handed he jumped up at the cage to try and get to us whereas the others werentn bothered and we couldnt resist him so i want one that does something like this so that i know he wants to come if you know what i mean!! Sounds strange bu i know what i mean, im not just going to pick one for the sake of it! xx


----------



## rattiemum86 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh no i am so sorry! RIP Dave xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks Frags i just think it will help to be honest but im scared that i wont find one with a personality like Dave but i will try, when we got Dave, the only reason we picked him was because just as we were about to leave empty handed he jumped up at the cage to try and get to us whereas the others werentn bothered and we couldnt resist him so i want one that does something like this so that i know he wants to come if you know what i mean!! Sounds strange bu i know what i mean, im not just going to pick one for the sake of it! xx


i am the same, i buy a pet that finds me not the other way around and i think its the best way, they say animals have a sixth sense so maybe they chose us because they know we are the best for them.

i know it will be hard to find another with the same character as dave but the next bunny will having ways that melt your heart.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

So sorry R.I.P Dave and good luck with your search.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks Frags i just think it will help to be honest but im scared that i wont find one with a personality like Dave but i will try, when we got Dave, the only reason we picked him was because just as we were about to leave empty handed he jumped up at the cage to try and get to us whereas the others werentn bothered and we couldnt resist him so i want one that does something like this so that i know he wants to come if you know what i mean!! Sounds strange bu i know what i mean, im not just going to pick one for the sake of it! xx


Yes I know what you mean Flake was very similar...I would have left the rescue centre but he kept coming onto the door as if he was saying please dont leave us here take us home where as all the others just sat the back of their sheds giving the 'dont even look at me' look lol!

I hope your find DJ soon and yes just keep in mind no other rabbit will be like Dave but will be uniqiue and lovely and gorgeous and playful in their own special way ready for you to love them! 

xxx


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh Kelly I am so sorry to read this my heart goes out to you .
I know how long you looked for him and how happy you were to have found him.
Sending you big hugs and my thoughts.
Sleep well little one xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry  R.I.P Dave.

My Rabbit, Lily, went in to have her teeth filed down... they gave her anathestic (sp?) and she just couldn't come back around from it either


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

toddy said:


> Oh Kelly I am so sorry to read this my heart goes out to you .
> I know how long you looked for him and how happy you were to have found him.
> Sending you big hugs and my thoughts.
> Sleep well little one xxxx


Thanks Toddy, he was well worth the search even though i had him for less time than what i looked for him, the poor little man.

Did you manage to find you giant a nice new home yet?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry  R.I.P Dave.
> 
> My Rabbit, Lily, went in to have her teeth filed down... they gave her anathestic (sp?) and she just couldn't come back around from it either


Thank you! I have heard so may storirs of this happening and its awful, you woudl think there would be something else they could do to help all these rabbits from dying just because we send them to the vets to get better! Its just horrible as it is so unexpected and you dont even get chance to say goodye properly thats the hard thing x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks Toddy, he was well worth the search even though i had him for less time than what i looked for him, the poor little man.
> 
> Did you manage to find you giant a nice new home yet?


Some are just too special to stay around for long.
My girl is still waiting to find a new loving home


----------

